# Digital copy, Expires ??



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As the title says your Digital copy has an Expire date, did you know that? The biggest issue is that there is no indication as to when this date is unless you buy and open the package. I wonder if that is legal? Warner Brothers, Universal and several others all do this.
Think twice before you buy that BluRay with a digital copy as you may not have more then a few months to use it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It used to be that the DC was available for a year, but recently I've noticed some titles, such as the new Fast Five, is only good for six months.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it even legal for them to do that? I looked at 5 BlueRay movies that I had on hand and none of the packaging says anywhere that there is an expiry date until you look at the inside of the case. You could theoretically buy a movie thats been sitting on the shelf for a few months and it may have already expired.


----------



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

I never buy a bluray because it comes with a digital copy, why pay more for something I will never use. After watching a bluray why would I want to see the same movie in DVD format, why not just watch it again in bluray.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The digital copy is nice for the kids to watch again and again without having to touch the DVD. I dont buy movies with the digital copy that only adults can watch but for the kids its a great idea, they dont care if its HD or not.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I like having the DC just because I can stream it to one the apple tv's when I want to watch it.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

DC is a non issue for most people in the privacy of their own home. The whole concept is laughable.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

jinjuku said:


> DC is a non issue for most people in the privacy of their own home. The whole concept is laughable.


Why is it laughable?


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Why is it laughable?


Because copying of content you own has been feasible for years now.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh duh! I wasn't thinking of that. Still, downloading it is a lot easier when the DC is available. But what you're talking about is a lot less expensive!


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Oh duh! I wasn't thinking of that. Still, downloading it is a lot easier when the DC is available. But what you're talking about is a lot less expensive!


I wouldn't personally agree. The copy you download isn't the quality you made the initial outlay of cash for. That is a problem. I can copy my BR disc in about 1-1.5 hours. Try downloading 25 GB that quick.

Studios have the gall to act magnanimous about DC. Another reason all my DVD/BR purchases are used. I refuse to give the studios one red cent.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the difference between our opinions is that I only want the digital copy for playing outside of my theater and have no desire to use anything other than an actual bluray disc in my theater. 1080P and lossless audio aren't a prerequisite for streaming to me personally. I don't mind paying for content that I use/want and have no problem paying the producers of said content for it. And if I don't like it I'm alright taking a loss and trading it away so someone else can pick it up used.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> I think the difference between our opinions is that I only want the digital copy for playing outside of my theater and have no desire to use anything other than an actual bluray disc in my theater. 1080P and lossless audio aren't a prerequisite for streaming to me personally. I don't mind paying for content that I use/want and have no problem paying the producers of said content for it. And if I don't like it I'm alright taking a loss and trading it away so someone else can pick it up used.


I don't want to have to mess with a physical media library. The ability to page through titles programatically is awesome. The less I have to insert a shiny 5.25" disc into a tray the better.

Now I want my media DELIVERED on a physical mechanism. But after it's just archival original. Transcoding with DXVA and CUDA gets faster every release cycle.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree that browsing the titles is preferable over physical media, but the cost of storage to store 400 bluray's and the time to do it is something that kind of puts me off. I'm sure it is something I will get around to doing, but it's just hard to justify when I just need to get up and pop in a disc.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Dale Rasco said:


> Oh duh! I wasn't thinking of that. Still, downloading it is a lot easier when the DC is available. But what you're talking about is a lot less expensive!


With a halfway decent computer, it takes very little time to set up a handbrake job and convert the higher-res blu-ray to a 720p "HD" version that is AppleTV compatible. Less than 5 minutes sitting at the desk, and I've got a much better quality file with zero DRM issues... and no worries about anything expiring before I get around to it.  (Oh, and 2tb+ drives are cheap and getting cheaper!)

I don't mind the digital copy at all... I agree that it's dumb that the codes expire, though. There's no reason why they should, as long as the authentication servers are all still up and running on the other end.


----------

